# Canalla



## bondia

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Ma mare només tenia una paraula per anomenar a la mainada: la canalla. Esclar que ho feia també en castellà  Un cop, estiuejant a un poblet de Castella, vaig sortir a fer un volt amb una novieta d'allà (la filla de l'alcalde, ves per on) i els seus cosinets, i tot de cop van venir a buscar-me els meus amics. La resposta de ma mare va millorar molt la meva relació amb el meu sogre:
> 
> Ha salido a dar una vuelta con la canalla...


 
A mi, no m'ha agradat mai la paraula canalla per referir-se als nens, gent jove etc. Algu sap l'origin d'aquesta paraula?
Si us plau, corregiu les meves faltes. Gràcies


----------



## ampurdan

Ve del llatí "canalia" segons l'Alcover Moll, que vol dir "conjunt de cans, gossos".

Suposo que l'associació d'idees va anar de la següent manera: un conjunt de gossos és com un conjunt de gent de baixa estofa i la gent de baixa estofa és com les criatures.


----------



## Lurrezko

ampurdan said:


> Ve del llatí "canalia" segons l'Alcover Moll, que vol dir "conjunt de cans, gossos".
> 
> Suposo que l'associació d'idees va anar de la següent manera: un conjunt de gossos és com un conjunt de gent de baixa estofa i la gent de baixa estofa és com les criatures.



Com les criatures en el sentit de maleducats o caòtics?

Ja podria ser, però quina etimologia més sinistra per a un mot que és més aviat carinyós, oi?


----------



## ampurdan

Espera't a tenir criatures i ja veuràs com no ho veus tan sinistre.


----------



## Lurrezko

ampurdan said:


> Espera't a tenir criatures i ja veuràs com no ho veus tan sinistre.



En tinc de meves i d'altres que ni tant sols ho són, i no em facis parlar més que seria xat...


----------



## bondia

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Ja podria ser, però quina etimologia més sinistra per a un mot que és més aviat carinyós, oi?


 


ampurdan said:


> Espera't a tenir criatures i ja veuràs com no ho veus tan sinistre.


 
Estic d'acord amb tots dos! 
Però haig de dir que em segueix semblant una paraula massa negativa..


----------



## Lurrezko

bondia said:


> Estic d'acord amb tots dos!
> Però haig de dir que em segueix semblant una paraula massa negativa..



Jo no crec que tingui cap connotació negativa, tot i que ara l'etimologia que dona Ampurdan em faci dubtar  Crec que aprenem la paraula de ben petits com a nom col.lectiu (mainada, quitxalla) i l'altra acepció l'aprenem de més grandets, de manera que discernim entre totes dues connotacions. Aviam què en diuen els catalanoparlants...


----------



## XiaoRoel

Habría que matizar la etimología del DCVB.
Aunque sea ese origen latino el último, la palabra se difunde en las lenguas romances desde el italiano canaglia (s. XIV). En catalán ya aparece en el s. XV y es posible que fuese intermediaria entre la palabra italiana y la española, gallega y portuguesa, también de italiano se transmite al francés canaille (1470) y al provenzal canalha (1504).
Su primer sentido en italiano es grupo de gente vil, tal que una jauría de perros. Este sentido que también es el principal en las demás lenguas derivó en español y, a lo que decís, en catalán a designar a un grupo de niños ruidosos y molestos.


----------



## Montesacro

XiaoRoel said:


> Su primer sentido en italiano es grupo de gente vil, tal que una jauría de perros.



Es mucho más común, sin embargo, usar la palabra _canaglia_ para referirse a una síngola mala persona (a menudo en broma). En ese sentido existe obviamente también el plural _canaglie_.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Estaba hablando del italiano del s. XIV y de los primeros significados de la palabra que en 600 años evolucionó en uso y significado, no de ese uso actual que también existe en los romances hispánicos, de señalar una persona sola con el antiguo colectivo, valor este que sí se conserva en su significado de 'chiquillería' o 'grupo de gamberros y gente de mala vida'.


----------



## bondia

XiaoRoel said:


> a lo que decís, en catalán a designar a un grupo de niños ruidosos y molestos.


 
Pués, creo que no es el caso. Se usa para designar a niños que no son necesariamente ni ruidosos ni molestos.. existen 
Por ejemplo, la comida esta a punto y los niños no vienen porque estan estudiando. La madre (o padre) diría al padre (o madre) "_Que vingui la canalla a taula_" Que vengan los niños a la mesa.
Ahora que pienso, creo que no se usa cuando uno se dirige directamente a los niños, pero alguien lo aclarará


----------



## betulina

Hi estic d'acord, bondia, "canalla" s'aplica a un grup de nens en general, no cal que siguin cridaners i entremaliats. Per a mi, simplement és un sinònim més del que dèieu, "mainada", "quitxalla". 

Crec que sí que es pot dir directament als nens: "Ei, canalla, què voleu per berenar?", per exemple, em sona normal i corrent.


----------



## ampurdan

No puc dir res, perquè no és una paraula que hagi sentit massa sovint al natural, més aviat només escrita o a la tele; però estic d'acord que no es fa servir en to negatiu. Només deia que entenia l'origen negatiu de la paraula.


----------



## bondia

betulina said:


> Hi estic d'acord, bondia, "canalla" s'aplica a un grup de nens en general, no cal que siguin cridaners i entremaliats. Per a mi, simplement és un sinònim més del que dèieu, "mainada", "quitxalla".
> 
> Crec que sí que es pot dir directament als nens: "Ei, canalla, què voleu per berenar?", per exemple, em sona normal i corrent.


 
Val, gràcies


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pero el _comienzo del uso del colectivo para nombrar un grupo de niños_ sería _motivado_ por lo ruidosos e inquietos, luego con el uso perdería esta connotación. Cuando hablamos de etimologías y motivaciones no necesariamente nos referimos al uso actual.


----------



## El Caballero Audaz

bondia said:


> Estic d'acord amb tots dos!
> Però haig de dir que em segueix semblant una paraula massa negativa..



Tot és questió d'acostumar-s'hi. El que passa és que instintivament penses en el seu significat en castellà.

Salut,


----------

